# Master



## Grisu

Salut tout le monde!!!
Je dois remplir un CV, et je ne sais pas quelle mot utiliser pour indiquer un cours qu'on a pris à la fin de l'université...
En Italie on appelle ça un "Master", mais je sais que, en France, le Master ce sont le deux derniers annés de l'université (M1 et M2), n'est-ce pas?
Alors, quel mot utiliser pour dire " *Master in finanziamenti europei*"?

J'essaye: cours post-université?
Troisième cycle?
Specialisation?

Merci à l'avance!!!

Grisu


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
Parmi ces liens il y a peut être des informations qui peuvent t’aider ?
mastère / master / maîtrise / magistère / bac+4/+5
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1270748

Une proposition :
_Les études universitaires se sont terminées par une spécialité en finance européenne. 
Les études universitaires de XX années ont été complétées par une spécialité en finance européenne.
Les études universitaires ont été complétées par une spécialité Master en finance européenne.
Une spécialité Master en finance européenne à complété ma formation universitaire.
Un Master en finance européenne à complété ma formation universitaire._

Je n’arrive pas à faire plus court ....?


----------



## Grisu

Merci bien Corsicum!

Tes liens ont été très utiles, mais il s'agit quand meme d'un soujet incompréhensible! Heureusement que nous vivons dans l'UNION européenne...
Je crois que la solution la meilleure est celle d'indiquer BAC + 6: il n'est pas très jolie, mais au moins cette expression permet de comprendre combien d'années une personne a étudié!

Merci encore, bonne journée!

Grisu


----------



## Corsicum

C’est un plaisir,
C’est parfait : _BAC + 6_
Une variante : _BAC + 6__, dont_ _un Master en finance européenne en sixième année. _
Très bonne soirée


----------



## itka

Une question d'une totale ignorante : est-ce que ce n'est pas cela qu'on appelle un "magistère" ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je ne sais pas du tout ? (_dans les liens cités il y a un tableau de correspondance_)


----------



## Grisu

Je ne sais pas du tout qu'est-ce que c'est un magistère... Mais merci du conseil!

Est-ce que le magistère donne un titre "proféssionnel"? Parce que, dans ce cas-là, il n'est pas correct pour moi...

Encore merci à tous les deux, et s'il vous plait, corrigez toujours mes fautes!!

Grisu


----------

